# Empanada and other Spanish recipes?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

For those of you who've (had to) learned to cook for Spaniards: 

Does anyone have a good empanada recipe (preferably using meat)? I made one today and I think it's time to get beyond frying garlic, hamburger, chorizo, and tomato from a carton and putting it into dough. 

Any recommendations? I've got empanada and tortilla down and need more ideas.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> For those of you who've (had to) learned to cook for Spaniards:
> 
> Does anyone have a good empanada recipe (preferably using meat)? I made one today and I think it's time to get beyond frying garlic, hamburger, chorizo, and tomato from a carton and putting it into dough.
> 
> Any recommendations? I've got empanada and tortilla down and need more ideas.


my favourite empanadas are with peas or spinach - but you didn't want that did you?


or arroz a la cubana - another fave in this house, but again meatless!


& we're not veggies either!

a lot of of my cooking is Spanglish really - not having a Spaniard to cook for

so for example when I roast a chicken I'll put a lemon inside & some paprika & lots of thyme like they do at the Polleria - but I add garlic cos we like it!!


I'll be interested to see what Pesky comes up with - & Tallulah if she pops in again


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

halydia said:


> For those of you who've (had to) learned to cook for Spaniards:
> 
> Does anyone have a good empanada recipe (preferably using meat)? I made one today and I think it's time to get beyond frying garlic, hamburger, chorizo, and tomato from a carton and putting it into dough.
> 
> Any recommendations? I've got empanada and tortilla down and need more ideas.


Halydia hamburger?? Since when was that an ingredient 

Have you tried lacon, potato, paprika, red pepper, fresh parsley and a small amount of tomato sauce just for colour. I always find my spanish expect the pepper roasted and skinned. In the UK I just fry it. 

I like this site for recipe ideas RECETAS DE EMPANADAS

That said every other morning when I buy the bread fresh straight from the oven 'chimenea horno' there is empanada. Other days una tarta. Now try as I might I have to buy and therefore get little opportunity to cook them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Halydia hamburger?? Since when was that an ingredient
> 
> Have you tried lacon, potato, paprika, red pepper, fresh parsley and a small amount of tomato sauce just for colour. I always find my spanish expect the pepper roasted and skinned. In the UK I just fry it.
> 
> ...


hamburger is what Americans call mince!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hamburger is what Americans call mince!!


Morning xabia. Yes I know. It just amazes me how if you leave people living in isolation for just a couple of centuries they learn such bad habits 

I cooked hamburgers the day before yesterday and they contained celery, onion, bread, parsley and red pepper (skinned spanish style) ..... o and meat  

On your empanadas with spinach I have tried mixing in setas with the spinach. But cooking them (the setas) so that they maintain flavour but are not wishy washy in texture is difficult. The best success I have is quickly deep frying them in sunflower seed oil or the like. Problem is my spanish contigent can't understand why I need a different oil from their worshipped olive 

What do you mix with your spinach if anything?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

how does an empanada differ from a cornish pasty???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Morning xabia. Yes I know. It just amazes me how if you leave people living in isolation for just a couple of centuries they learn such bad habits
> 
> I cooked hamburgers the day before yesterday and they contained celery, onion, bread, parsley and red pepper (skinned spanish style) ..... o and meat
> 
> ...


sometimes I mix in goats cheese or feta


try slicing the onions & cooking them dry on the plancha


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> how does an empanada differ from a cornish pasty???


The empanada does not have a hole in the top to let the demons out
It normally contains only one filling (no sweet element for pud).
It doesn't normally have a convenient handle.
The empanada is flattish and normally rectangular in shape.
Normally all empanadas are pretty good while cheap factory cornish pasties are totally alien to the real thing  

But both can be absolutely yummy , HTH


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Morning xabia. Yes I know. It just amazes me how if you leave people living in isolation for just a couple of centuries they learn such bad habits


Grrrrr - I was going to say "carne picada" to avoid such problemas!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> my favourite empanadas are with peas or spinach - but you didn't want that did you?
> 
> 
> or arroz a la cubana - another fave in this house, but again meatless!


Arroz a la cubana is one of my favorites as well - good idea for today's lunch!  

As for the meat bit about the empanadas, I just wanted to avoid filling it with fish - tuna, sardines, mussels, etc. The school I work at is right next to a bunch of anchovy packing plants, so the little fish and I don't get along. (Can't eat 'em, they taste like work smells.)


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> anchovy


Anyone want a bloody mary with War-chest-er sauce??:spit:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> sometimes I mix in goats cheese or feta
> 
> 
> try slicing the onions & cooking them dry on the plancha


why did I say onions - I meant mushrooms!!!



I was on the way out the door at the time.....................................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'll be interested to see what Pesky comes up with - & Tallulah if she pops in again


Can't think of food at the moment. All I want is SALAD and FRUIT. I'll leave it up to Nigele2 and Tallulah, if she wanders in again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't think of food at the moment. All I want is SALAD and FRUIT. I'll leave it up to Nigele2 and Tallulah, if she wanders in again.


mmm yes, lots & lots of fruit




paraguayos, nectarinas, ciruelas, manzanas.................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not quite an empanada but nearly - slices of ham (jamon de york not the Spanish kind), cheese and dates between 2 sheets of thin puff pastry. Tastes better than you´d think!

But like PW and Xabiachica I only crave fruit at the moment. When I can´t eat it fast enough and it starts to turn, I squish it all through the gazpacho maker bit of my blender and make smoothies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Anyone want a bloody mary with War-chest-er sauce??:spit:


¿Me estás tomando el pelo?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> ¿Me estás tomando el pelo?


I think he might be


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think he might be


Oh well, no hamburger-filled empanada for him.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Halydia!

I can certainly confirm that Eroski's prepacked mince is labelled burger meat!!!

We actually have an annual empanada fiesta here a couple of villages over and all sorts of fillings are available......but sorry, we tend to mainly stick to the fish and seafood varieties such as bacalao con pasas, bonito, zamburinas, pulpo, mejillones, almejas.....and then the empanada de carne is generally pork. I've made my own curried meat one in the past and that was delicious. Kind of samosa/empanada fusion thingy!! 

I like the link given earlier for empanada recipes. 

Why do you think though that you have to cook Spanish recipes for a Spaniard though? Obviously get your basics down, such as a good arroz, tortilla, guiso, cocido, etc as those are hearty and easy standbys using basic and local ingredients.......in our house, I wouldn't say I stick to Spanish recipes - just wholesome homecooking and lots of it (well, Spanish family - big appetite - need I say more?! )

T. xxxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> ¿Me estás tomando el pelo?


Que?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Que?


in English we say - are you pulling my leg??



they 'take your hair' in Spain


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Halydia!
> 
> I can certainly confirm that Eroski's prepacked mince is labelled burger meat!!!


¡¡¡TOMA!!!



> We actually have an annual empanada fiesta here a couple of villages over and all sorts of fillings are available......but sorry, we tend to mainly stick to the fish and seafood varieties such as bacalao con pasas, bonito, zamburinas, pulpo, mejillones, almejas.....and then the empanada de carne is generally pork. I've made my own curried meat one in the past and that was delicious. Kind of samosa/empanada fusion thingy!!
> 
> I like the link given earlier for empanada recipes.
> 
> ...



Bacalao con pasas sounds strangely delicious. What sort of sauce (if any) is used? 

And I guess I just need to learn Spanish recipes for my dear sweet picky Spaniard. I think he's getting sick of my more international repertoire. However, I don't think I'll ever be able to cook callos!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> ¡¡¡TOMA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually mince is called burger meat in Mercadona too

Callos!!! 

wouldn't touch tripe in the UK - totally agree I'm not going to start here!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Callos!!!
> 
> wouldn't touch tripe in the UK - totally agree I'm not going to start here!!


I only tried it because Grandpa was pointing at them, telling me that they're delicious, and that I had to at least try them. Well, I did. "Muy ricas" for some, but I just can't do it!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> I only tried it because Grandpa was pointing at them, telling me that they're delicious, and that I had to at least try them. Well, I did. "Muy ricas" for some, but I just can't do it!


well you tried!!

I can try most things - but not that


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> well you tried!!
> 
> I can try most things - but not that


And chipirones en su tinta?

I'm able to try anything as long as I'm not told what it is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> And chipirones en su tinta?
> 
> I'm able to try anything as long as I'm not told what it is.


I did manage to try that - wouldn't choose it off a menu, but would eat it if it was put in front of me

I was given horse in France - actually it's really nice - but I wouldn't eat it again


I've eaten alligator - would again

snails no problem


it took me years to try arroz ***** - now I'm a confirmed fan!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry should have been more specific - it's callos con garbanzos - quite a hearty dish (with meat as well as tripe, marrow bones, etc in a rich sauce). Often served here during the winter but very often where we are as a tapa or a fiesta starter..... and no, I don't eat it either but very popular with the OH's side!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Sorry should have been more specific - it's callos con garbanzos - quite a hearty dish (with meat as well as tripe, marrow bones, etc in a rich sauce). Often served here during the winter but very often where we are as a tapa or a fiesta starter..... and no, I don't eat it either but very popular with the OH's side!!


Saw it last time I was out there as a tapa. The garbanzos looked good!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

halydia said:


> Saw it last time I was out there as a tapa. The garbanzos looked good!


 pick out the more edible bits!!! You should let us lot here know if you're ever up this way again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> pick out the more edible bits!!! You should let us lot here know if you're ever up this way again.


Good idea - I'll steal the garbanzos from him, he eats the fuzzy looking white stuff. I love the majority of tapas/pintxos they give there. 

I hope to be back in Galicia soon! It reminds me of Atlantic Canada, where I went to university.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> I'm able to try anything as long as I'm not told what it is.


The only thing I've ordered in Spain that I haven't been able to eat was "morros de vaca" in Extremadura. The waiter tried to mime what it was, and pointed to his face, so I had a vague idea it might be cow's cheeks but I thought they would be deep-fried and crispy like chicharrones (a special favourite of mine).

They came en salsa, and were glutinous, chewy and revolting. Fortunately I had only ordered a tapa-sized portion.

To add insult to injury, the waiter roared with laughter when I said I couldn't eat them and could I have some albondigas instead.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The only thing I've ordered in Spain that I haven't been able to eat was "morros de vaca" in Extremadura. The waiter tried to mime what it was, and pointed to his face, so I had a vague idea it might be cow's cheeks but I thought they would be deep-fried and crispy like chicharrones (a special favourite of mine).
> 
> They came en salsa, and were glutinous, chewy and revolting. Fortunately I had only ordered a tapa-sized portion.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the waiter roared with laughter when I said I couldn't eat them and could I have some albondigas instead.


There is a love of offal for sure here........I guess it's the old "don't waste anything" especially after a matanza. OH swears by liver fresh after the kill....and my MIL...omg....fillet of testicles anyone?! Recommended by paediatricians for the protein content.....she gave it to her granddaughter once who thought it was an incredibly tender piece of steak then rushed to the loo once informed 

My dad loves it here because he was raised on stuff like this....definitely back to the war/post war years with attitudes to food. I guess the bonus is, is that my kids certainly aren't picky eaters here....whereas their cousins back in the UK....well......


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> There is a love of offal for sure here........I guess it's the old "don't waste anything" especially after a matanza. OH swears by liver fresh after the kill....and my MIL...omg....fillet of testicles anyone?! Recommended by paediatricians for the protein content.....she gave it to her granddaughter once who thought it was an incredibly tender piece of steak then rushed to the loo once informed
> 
> My dad loves it here because he was raised on stuff like this....definitely back to the war/post war years with attitudes to food. I guess the bonus is, is that my kids certainly aren't picky eaters here....whereas their cousins back in the UK....well......


My favorite tapas experience was when I was asked "te apatece"... ear, snout, feet, or liver... No me apatece para nada those things. Lame, I know, but I'll stick with the cheese.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> My favorite tapas experience was when I was asked "te apatece"... ear, snout, feet, or liver... No me apatece para nada those things. Lame, I know, but I'll stick with the cheese.


what's wrong with liver?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> There is a love of offal for sure here........I guess it's the old "don't waste anything" especially after a matanza. OH swears by liver fresh after the kill....and my MIL...omg....fillet of testicles anyone?! Recommended by paediatricians for the protein content.....she gave it to her granddaughter once who thought it was an incredibly tender piece of steak then rushed to the loo once informed
> 
> My dad loves it here because he was raised on stuff like this....definitely back to the war/post war years with attitudes to food. I guess the bonus is, is that my kids certainly aren't picky eaters here....whereas their cousins back in the UK....well......


That reminds me of a few weeks back in the neighbours I was given some lamb for breakfast. All was going well & it was really nice ,'till I got to the last bit & found his teeth. put me right off but the dogs enjoyed it . It 's just what you're used to I suppose & when you had to make use of everything . My wife had 'morros de cerdo' a while back & she enjoyed it .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> . My wife had 'morros de cerdo' a while back & she enjoyed it .


Crispy-fried, or braised in sauce?


----------

